# Some Older Black and Whites



## DragonMoon (Aug 3, 2008)

The Oncoming Storm:





Exif - Handheld Canon 20D w/ Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 @ 18mm, 1/50sec, f/14, ISO 100

Peaceful Hills:




Exif - Handheld Canon 20D w/ Canon EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 @ 18mm, 1/50sec, f/22, ISO 100

All my black and whites are initially taken in color and converted in Photoshop using the channel mixer tool.


----------



## icassell (Aug 3, 2008)

Melissa, these are gorgeous.  

Ian


----------



## DragonMoon (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Jaymz77 (Aug 5, 2008)

Stunning! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DRoberts (Aug 5, 2008)

#2 is beautiful


----------



## DragonMoon (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, I love how black and whites can evoke such powerful feeling!


----------



## nab_55 (Aug 6, 2008)

Those two photographs are fantastic.....I really enjoyed seeing the second photo. Keep those fantastic photo's coming.


----------



## DeadEye (Aug 6, 2008)

Amazing!!!!  Makes me wanne build a dark room.:hail:


----------



## DragonMoon (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks! I miss the days when I could afford to drive around 100's of miles in a day looking for photo opportunities. Gas prices are a big


----------



## Roger (Aug 8, 2008)

both very nice, great composition and mood.


----------



## Peter_pan91 (Aug 8, 2008)

Now let's go punch those guys that say kit lenses can never take stunning pictures in the head. 

well done


----------



## DragonMoon (Aug 8, 2008)

Peter_pan91 said:


> Now let's go punch those guys that say kit lenses can never take stunning pictures in the head.
> 
> well done


 
Haha, I wish I could afford better glass, but right now I'm working with the two cheapest lenses Canon makes. I think I've proven that you can do pretty good with kit lenses if you know how to use them! I've always been a believer that money doesn't make the photographer.


----------



## kellylindseyphotography (Aug 8, 2008)

These are fantastic, seriously.


----------



## DragonMoon (Aug 11, 2008)

kellylindseyphotography said:


> These are fantastic, seriously.


 
Thank you!


----------



## bullitt453 (Aug 12, 2008)

Wonderful conversions Melissa!  Composition is great in both of these as well.


----------



## DragonMoon (Aug 12, 2008)

bullitt453 said:


> Wonderful conversions Melissa! Composition is great in both of these as well.


 
Thanks! Both of these are over two years old and I've been sooo tempted to go back and see if I can make them better. Have you guys ever thought about going back through all your old stuff and applying what you can do in PS now versus what you could do years ago?


----------



## icassell (Aug 12, 2008)

DragonMoon said:


> Thanks! Both of these are over two years old and I've been sooo tempted to go back and see if I can make them better. Have you guys ever thought about going back through all your old stuff and applying what you can do in PS now versus what you could do years ago?




I can't even keep up with what I shoot today!!  :lmao:


----------



## DragonMoon (Aug 12, 2008)

icassell said:


> I can't even keep up with what I shoot today!! :lmao:


 
Haha, I know! I still have shots from months and months ago that I have to process still!


----------

